# Picture Framing



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Does anyone know a good place to get a painting framed inexpensively near JLT? It's not a great work of art, so I don't want to spend too much, but I'd like decent quality work.


----------



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

Kasey Smith said:


> yes the picture place next to the Park'N'Shop is excellent...


Wheres park n shop in JLT??


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

RPG said:


> Wheres park n shop in JLT??


The Park and Shop in JLT is in pod E- not sure of the building name, but I think the other poster was talking about the Park and Shop in Jumeirah. I went to the frame place yesterday. The picture will be ready on Thursday. I'll report back on the quality and price.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

^Any updates to this? 

I am looking to get some posters framed and was looking for a place to do that. Do you guys know if places here will frame things other than pictures and posters (i.e. Newspapers, maps, etc.)?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Best places to have pictures framed are in Satwa. There's a selection of shops behind the Iranian Hospital (al Hudaiba Street). Le Cadre is one place.

Prices are about 50% what Park and Shop charges and for similar quality. 

And yes, they'll frame anything.



indoMLA said:


> ^Any updates to this?
> 
> I am looking to get some posters framed and was looking for a place to do that. Do you guys know if places here will frame things other than pictures and posters (i.e. Newspapers, maps, etc.)?


----------



## tobester (Feb 18, 2010)

Art House Dubai, Al Wasl St


----------

